# Fahrrad gestohlen Raum Vogelsberg



## fury91 (10. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute
mir wurde gestern mein Norco Shore 2 Freerider in 36304 Alsfeld gestohlen. Ich denke, dass es zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr passiert sein muss.
Hier ein Bild: http://www.bilderload.com/bild/7880/dsc00606AC7KO.jpg (Pedale wurden getauscht und die Katzenaugen sind raus, aber ansonsten sieht es so aus). Hab lange drauf sparen müssen (bin Schüler) und darum ist es natürlich extrem ärgerlich! 

Schloss wurde geknackt und mitgenommen, keine Spuren zu sehen..

Darum bitte ich euch, falls es jemand hier in der Gegend sieht (dürfte wohl das einzigste Norco Shore 2 sein hier in der Umgebung) bitte bei der Polizei oder sich bei mir zu melden: Tel. 0177 2459730 oder ICQ 323417106

Danke schonmal!


----------

